# Transmetatarsal amputation ICD-10 code?



## hdvixen

Can anyone tell me if there is an ICD-10 code for Transmetatarsal amputation?  It's not midfoot, it's forefoot, it's not just toes, that's all that's covered. 
I hope someone might have an answer for me.


----------



## solocoder

28805


----------



## hdvixen

*Transmetatarsal amp diag code*

28805=Eczema > intertriginous NEC > infantile in ICD-10.
I'm looking for the diagnosis code for transmetatarsal amputation.


----------



## solocoder

Sorry, must have had CPT on the brain!
The only ICD 10 code I've found that fits is Z89.9.  Unspecified, but what can you do?


----------



## CodingKing

Traumatic amputation or acquired absence? If its traumatic amputation, partial foot in index says to use S98.92-

Acquired absence is the toughest one as there is no partial code.


----------

